# Shimano core 50 mg 7 drag issue



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

Fishing yesterday and while "tussling" with a red fish my drag slipped. When this happened my rod straightened out and immediately tensioned back up with the fish. This carried on throughout the day. Not sure how much line was actually slipping. I have two of the same reels purchased and maintained together. I changed out the spool bearings on each of them a few weeks ago to Boca's Abec 7's and have fished with both since. Any ideas? Also reels were purchased new end of summer.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Are you using braid? If so let's start there. Is it attached with mono backing to the reel? 
It seems like a bearing gone bad would have broken during that first run causing it to slip continually from that point on.


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

texasagg said:


> Yes and yes.


Never have been a fan of their "dartanium" drags that come stock. Have to checked to see if it's pitting or corroding to that main gear. If it's slipping and catching like that it could be the issue. IMO I'd change it out to Carbontex. I change em out every chance I get. I believe in em that much


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help. I have two sets on order. 

Do you grease these or leave them dry? I did order Cael's grease as well.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

texasagg said:


> Thanks guys for the help. I have two sets on order.
> 
> Do you grease these or leave them dry? I did order Cael's grease as well.


Grease em


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am not a reel guy, but is it possible that the anti-reverse bearing was failing?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I would say not slipping all the time or light drag and being intermittent if not the drag washers, would be roller clutch bearing or pinion gear. Drag washers need to be changed anyways to the carbon tex IMO. Braid can slip like that as well but usually not intermittent like that. Once braid starts slipping it wont stop until unspooled and either backed with mono or wound tighter and knot fixed.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Dipsay said:


> Grease em


OK Dips, you say grease em, some say dry? Which is it? I am running them dry is a few reels. Seems to be working great. What are the pros and cons to dry vs greased?

Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

colbyntx said:


> OK Dips, you say grease em, some say dry? Which is it? I am running them dry is a few reels. Seems to be working great. What are the pros and cons to dry vs greased?
> 
> Thanks


 Its really a preference, I lightly grease em. I feel they are smoother and it helps minimize corrosion somewhat.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> Its really a preference, I lightly grease em. I feel they are smoother and it helps minimize corrosion somewhat.


X2


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Dipsay said:


> Its really a preference, I lightly grease em. I feel they are smoother and it helps minimize corrosion somewhat.


Cool, that's what I was looking for! Guess I will pick up some Cals.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Lightly grease them.

I rebuilt my brothers 51MG and upgraded the drags and his first trip out he hooked into a 43" red in the surf. Drag held up fine and was nice and smooth the entire time.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

If it happens again then I would check the anti reverse bearing. I have never seen drag pressure completely go away like that and come back immediately. Unless the redfish ran right at you...


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

It's a preference one way or the other. They can be ran wet or dry. The benefit of running them dry is they have maximum resistance for max available drag. Thats the best choice for people using braid or heavy line when they don't want the fish to be able to take any line at all. Simply install them dry and crank the star tight. If a huge fish does take line, the carbontex will still slip fairly smooth without much surging.

For those that use lighter lines, run them greased. The greased washers have a little less max drag but they slip very smooth at the exact preset force. With greased carbon fiber washers you can use 10 lb line, set the drag to let off at about 4 to 5 lbs of pull and a month later you can be comfortable in knowing that it will still slip smoothly at 4 to 5 lbs of pull.


----------

